# Server socket springt nicht gleich an



## blue_devil86 (12. Jun 2007)

Hallo
Ich hab einen Server-Client verbindung funktioniert auch aber erst nach dem der Server ein paar exception ausgegeben hat.


```
while(true) {
            try {                
                ServerSocket serversocket = new ServerSocket(2004);
                Socket clientsocket = serversocket.accept();
                //PrintWriter printwriter = new PrintWriter(clientsocket.getOutputStream());
                //clientausgabe.add(printwriter);
                //Thread thread = new Thread(new ClientHaendler(clientsocket, clientausgabe));
                //thread.start();
            } catch (Exception e) {
                System.out.println("Fehler beim ChatServer starten!"); //<-----Diese ausgabe kommt 24380 mal :-)
            }
```

warum kommt er bei den verbindungsaufbau so oft in die Exception?

client da ist alles in ordnung


```
try {
            sock = new Socket("192.168.88.101", 2004);
            InputStreamReader streamReader = new InputStreamReader(sock.getInputStream());
            reader = new BufferedReader(streamReader);
            writer = new PrintWriter(sock.getOutputStream());
            System.out.println("Netzwerk verbindung steht"); 
        } catch(Exception e) {
            System.out.println("Fehler beim Verbindungsaufbau!");
        }
```


----------



## kleiner_held (12. Jun 2007)

nimm das

```
ServerSocket serversocket = new ServerSocket(2004);
```
aus der while Schleife raus. Den ServerSocket legt man nur ein einziges mal an.

Abgesehen davon sollte man im catch block die Exception nicht einfach verschlucken. Ein e.printStacktrace(); hilft bei der Suche nach der Fehlerursache ungemein.


----------



## blue_devil86 (12. Jun 2007)

Du bist Gott Perfekt


----------



## kleiner_held (12. Jun 2007)

Ich weiß. Und das Beste an mir ist meine Bescheidenheit :lol:


----------

